# Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?



## Thomas29 (31. März 2010)

Da ich durch meine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei etwas nachdenklich geworden bin und mal überlegt hab ob manche Sachen die zwar jeder macht,denn überhaupt erlaubt sind.

Hier bei uns am Rhein in NRW sind Setztkescher ja verboten,ist es denn überhaupt erlaubt,Köderfische den Tag über im Eimer zu hältern?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hättest du beim Fischereilehrgang aufgepasst, hättest du das gewusst!
Ganz klar: NEIN!
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## matchbox (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hättest du beim Fischereilehrgang aufgepasst, hättest du das gewusst!
> Ganz klar: NEIN!
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 
Ich vermute mal, dass sein Fischereilehrgang länger her ist, als Du alt bist, also sei bitte etwas nachsichtig und nicht so grob in Deinem Ton


----------



## BlackWeed (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hey,

da hab ich aber schon ganz andere Beiträge/Meinungen gelesen. 
So vonwegen mit
  Sauerstoffpumpe und einem geräumigen Gefäß (Eimer) usw.

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ???

Gruß   #h

P.S. und ein weiteres Beispiel für den Thread, wo ich mal gefragt habe: Ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre eine kleine Übersichtsbroschüre für solche Dinge herauszugeben, weil eh jeder irgendwie was anders versteht.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



matchbox schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass sein Fischereilehrgang länger her ist, als Du alt bist, also sei bitte etwas nachsichtig und nicht so grob in Deinem Ton


 
Mag schon sein, aber die Regelungen besagen, dass maßige und ungeschützte Fische nach dem Fang getötet werden müssen. Sonst hätten wir ja nicht diese ganzen C&R Debatten...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Bassey (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



matchbox schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass sein Fischereilehrgang länger her ist, als Du alt bist, also sei bitte etwas nachsichtig und nicht so grob in Deinem Ton



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber die Regelungen besagen, dass maßige und ungeschützte Fische nach dem Fang getötet werden müssen. Sonst hätten wir ja nicht diese ganzen C&R Debatten...
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



auch diese regelung ist von verein zu verein verschieden, ich bin in 2 vereinen die das hältern von köderfischen per gewässerordnung und satzung erlauben.
ich wäre also vorsichtig so altklug zu reden.
respekt scheint dir ein fremdwort zu sein.
und es gibt bestimmt ne menge sachen die du auch nicht genau weißt.
so ist in niedersachsen unter bestimmten voraussetzungen auch noch der setzkescher erlaubt, der ja auch zum hältern da ist.
also, erst nachdenken, dann reden.
zum thema :
ich würde mich bei dem fischzereirechteinhaber schlaumachen, da wird man dir wohl am besten sagen können was sache ist.
und du bist auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## flasha (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hättest du beim Fischereilehrgang aufgepasst, hättest du das gewusst!
> Ganz klar: NEIN!
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 
Hast du dafür auch Belege? In meinem Lehrgang wurd mir das aber nicht vermittelt. Es ist ja auch nicht überall strikt verboten wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich meine es ist nicht wirklich definiert ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht wenn dann steht ja nur drin "Setzkescher verboten". 

Wirklich auf der sicheren Seite ist wenn man sich an den Verband oder die ansässigen Vereine wendet und einmal nachfragt. Noch eine Anzeige würd ich nicht riskieren


----------



## Tradnats (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hättest du beim Fischereilehrgang aufgepasst, hättest du das gewusst!
> Ganz klar: NEIN!
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



huhu

also bei dem Kurs den ich mitgemacht hab wurde dies auch nciht erwähnt von daher kann nicht jeder dies wissen

PS: ich hab mich im nachhinein über sowas erkundigt!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Mir wurde beim Fischereilehrgang (September-November 2009) gesagt, dass das hältern von Köderfischen und selbst das transportieren im Auto verboten ist. Das mit dem Setzkescher weiß ich, dass dieser in manchen Fällen erlaubt ist.
Ich würde es aber niemals drauf anlegen, dass ich Köderfische am Wasser hältere und lasse es lieber.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Parasol (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hallo,

im BayFiG ist geregelt, dass Hältern am Angelgewässer auf die notwendige Zeit in einem ausreichend großem Setzkescher mit Netz ohne Knoten erlaubt ist. In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr nur, wenn gewährleistet ist, dass die Fische keinen Schaden nehmen.

Also: grundsätzlich "Ja".


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Mir wurde beim Fischereilehrgang (September-November 2009) gesagt, dass das hältern von Köderfischen und selbst das transportieren im Auto verboten ist. Das mit dem Setzkescher weiß ich, dass dieser in manchen Fällen erlaubt ist.
> Ich würde es aber niemals drauf anlegen, dass ich Köderfische am Wasser hältere und lasse es lieber.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



das kann eine regelung des vereines sein der die prüfung geleitet hat.
alleine der transport kann ja nicht verboten sein denn was ich in meinem auto mache und transportiere geht kein schwein was an, solange es keine drogen oder ilegale einwanderer sind 
wenn der transport von fischen verboten wäre und damit ja uch das hältern, wie würden dann die besatzfische in die teiche kommen ?????????????
auf welches deutsche gesetzt soll sich das denn auch beziehen, das der transport verboten ist?
selbst wenn dein v erein den setzkescher verbietet, dein bundesland aber den gebrauch erlaubt, können sie dir nicht ans bein pinkeln ( es sein denn du stehst da drauf ) da länderrecht über das vereinsrecht geht.
so einen fall hatten wir in unserem verein, setztkescher benutzt, anzeige, großer ärger und am ende hat der angeler recht bekommen vor dem oberlandesgericht.


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

ich hältere auch nix mehr ... 
hab festgestellt das gefrorene Köfis genauso gut gehen.
hab immer nen Vorrat inner Truhe den ich mir am Teich umme Ecke zusammenstippe und für nen Angeltag nehm ich dann immer ne handvoll inner Tüte mit .
kein Geschleppe mehr mit Köderfischeimer oder Setzkescher usw


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

sinnvoller ist es natürlich die köderfische gleich getötet mit an den teich zu nehmen, da der lebende köderfisch ja eh nicht erlaubt ist.
noch besser ist es sich die köderfische eben kurz frisch zu stippen, da dauert nicht lange und frisch ist der köder dann auch.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das kann eine regelung des vereines sein der die prüfung geleitet hat.
> alleine der transport kann ja nicht verboten sein denn was ich in meinem auto mache und transportiere geht kein schwein was an, solange es keine drogen oder ilegale einwanderer sind
> wenn der transport von fischen verboten wäre und damit ja uch das hältern, wie würden dann die besatzfische in die teiche kommen ?????????????
> auf welches deutsche gesetzt soll sich das denn auch beziehen, das der transport verboten ist?
> ...


 
Er ist in keinem Verein, hat er zumindest gesagt.
Sonst gebe ich dir Recht, aber dass mit den Besatzfischen ist ja auch wieder ne andere Sache, aber in Deutschland kann man da eh nicht mehr wirklich durchblicken...
Ich benutze dann doch lieber gefrorene oder frisch gestippte KöFis, als nen Einmer oder so mitzuschleppen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## matze28 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

wenn man die köderfische am leben erhält kann man nicht benötigte wieder frei lassen macht das nicht mehr sinn...?


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das kann eine regelung des vereines sein der die prüfung geleitet hat.
> alleine der transport kann ja nicht verboten sein denn was ich in meinem auto mache und transportiere geht kein schwein was an, solange es keine drogen oder ilegale einwanderer sind
> wenn der transport von fischen verboten wäre und damit ja uch das hältern, wie würden dann die besatzfische in die teiche kommen ?????????????
> auf welches deutsche gesetzt soll sich das denn auch beziehen, das der transport verboten ist?
> ...



juristisch ist in dem fall nichts zu befürchten aber vereinsintern kann da schon was kommen.
wenn ich vereinsmitglied bin, hab ich ja die regeln anerkannt.
verstoße ich dagegen, gibts die möglichkeit der vereinsinternen sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

das ist ja gerade damit verboten damit sich die KöFis nicht unnötig "quälen" müssen wenn die da den ganzen Tag im Eimer rumschwimmen ...


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

also erzählen kann man ja viel.
wenn man dir bei deiner prüfung gesagt hat das das hältern von köderfischen in KEINEM verein erlaubt ist ist das völliger blödsinn.
ich kann ja erzählen das störe in deutschland nicht gefangen werden dürfen, das ist so aber ja auch nicht richtig.
dann soll dir der typ der dir das bei der prüfung erzählt hat das mal schriftlich zeigen, auf welches gesetzt sich das verbot stützt, dann wird er wohl nix mehr sagen können.
ich finde es eher traurig das solche " hirntoten baumrinden" den unterricht bei einer sportfischerprüfung leiten dürfen.
bin eh ein verfechter von c&r das ist in holland gang und gebe, komischerweise haben die da drüben auch keine probleme mit den tierschützern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



> teilzeitgott;2884994]
> ich wäre also vorsichtig so altklug zu reden.
> respekt scheint dir ein fremdwort zu sein.
> so ist in niedersachensen unter bestimmten voraussetzungen auch noch* der setzkescher erlaubt*, der ja auch zum hältern da ist.
> ...


In Niedersachsen ist von den beiden VDSF-Landesverbänden Nds. und Weser-Ems der Setzkescher verboten worden, dies schon seit 1998, seit es das berühmt-berüchtigte "Setzkescher-Urteil" gibt.
Damit möchte man seine Mitglieder schützen, damit keiner noch mal wieder vor dem Kadi gezerrt wird.
In unserem Verein dürfen Köfis, max. 10 an der Zahl, mittlere Größe, mit Köderfisch-Pumpe in einem 20-Ltr.-Eimer über mehrere Stunden gehältert werden. 

Aber die Bestimmungen sind überall verschieden, wobei es nicht mal nach gesetzlichen Grundlagen sondern mehr vereinsinternen Regelungen gibt.
*
Deshalb nützt es dem Themenstarter vermutlich wenig, wenn wir hier unsere schlauen Sprüche ablassen, wenn er sich nicht selbst erkundigt, wie dort vor Ort die Rechtslage ist.*

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

das habe ich ihm ja auch geschrieben, er soll sich beim fischereirechteinhaber schlau machen, dann ist er auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen ist von den beiden VDSF-Landesverbänden Nds. und Weser-Ems der Setzkescher verboten worden, dies schon seit 1998, seit es das berühmt-berüchtigte "Setzkescher-Urteil" gibt.
> Damit möchte man seine Mitglieder schützen, damit keiner noch mal wieder vor dem Kadi gezerrt wird.
> In unserem Verein dürfen Köfis, max. 10 an der Zahl, mittlere Größe, mit Köderfisch-Pumpe in einem 20-Ltr.-Eimer über mehrere Stunden gehältert werden.
> 
> ...



das mit dem verbot in niedersachen ist so auch nicht richtig.
das letzte rechtlich bindende urteil zu diesem fall ist aus dem jahre 2000.
das oberlandergericht rintel sagt in den urteil aus dem märz 2000, das dei einsatz von setzkeschern unter bestimmten voraussetzungen erlaubt ist und der setzkescher bdann angewendet werden darf.
nur weil die  selbsternannten tierschützer meinen uns wegen jedem scheiß anzeigen zu müssen und wir vor diesen leuten kuschen, bedeutet das nicht das sie recht haben.
grundsätzlich gibt es sehr selten einen grund fische zu hältern.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das habe ich ihm ja auch geschrieben, er soll sich beim fischereirechteinhaber schlau machen, dann ist er auf der sicheren seite.


 
Ich werde mich nicht schlau machen (auch wenn es nützlich wäre), da ich dieses hältern auch strikt ablehne. Wenn es andere machen, wenn es erlaubt ist, ist es mir egal, nur wenn es nicht erlaubt ist und es dann jemand macht, geht es mir gegen den Strich.
Dann kommt ja auch noch dazu, das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, also viele hier verschiedene Regelungen haben. Das Ganze ist eben (für viele) ein großes Unverständnis.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht schlau machen (auch wenn es nützlich wäre), da ich dieses hältern auch strikt ablehne. Wenn es andere machen, wenn es erlaubt ist, ist es mir egal, nur wenn es nicht erlaubt ist und es dann jemand macht, geht es mir gegen den Strich.
> Dann kommt ja auch noch dazu, das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, also viele hier verschiedene Regelungen haben. Das Ganze ist eben (für viele) ein großes Unverständnis.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



ja, da gebe ich dir 100% tig recht.
ich lasse auch dir finger vom hältern, auch wenn ich es laut satzung bei uns dürfte.
finde es eben sinnvoller mir meine köfi frisch zu stippen.


----------



## Parasol (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hallo,



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> .................................... da länderrecht über das vereinsrecht geht.
> ..............................................



so ganz stimmt diese Aussage nicht. Ein Fischereirechtsinhaber (Verein, Pächter, Fischerzunft usw.) kann z.B. Schonzeiten ausweiten, Schonmaß erhöhen und auch andere im FiG geregelte Bestimmungen verschärfen. Nur umgekehrt: aufheben von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen oder Verordnungen darf er nicht.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ich möchte gern ne Quelle = Link Text...... wo der VDSF ausdrücklich erwähnt das Setzkescher Verboten sind.

Das Land NDS hat hierzu keinerlei Gesetze,laut einiger ja aber doch,könnte man mir diese als im Amt stehender bitte zeigen.
|wavey:

Ach der VDSF hat bei einer Veranstaltung vom VDSF Setzkescher vergeben,wie kann das sein????Wenn sie selber ein absolutes Verbot aussprechen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Lasst ganz einfach mal das Lfg und Vereinsbestimmungen außen vor.

Ganz gleich was da erlaubt ist, schützt das nicht vor einer Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Je nachdem wessen Geistes Kind ein Kontrolleur oder ein Passant ist, hat man eine Anzeige am Hals. Ob die später Erfolg hat, ist ne andere Sache. Da reicht schon ein kieloben treibender Köfi im Eimer und schon hat man Argumentationsprobleme.

Ich persönlich kann damit leben und nehme das auch in Kauf. Aber niemals sollte man jemandem dazu raten oder das gar als eindeutig erlaubt beschreiben. Wir leben immerhin in Deutschland.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mir gehen so Bengel gegen den Strich, die mit erhobenen Zeigefinger aus Ihrem jüngst bestandenen Kurs berichten.


 
Ich habe in dem Zitat meine eigene Meinung geäußert, nicht dass, was im Kurs erwähnt wurde. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Kursleiter Mist geredet hat, denn immerhin haben 100% aus diesem Kurs bestanden, es waren ca. 50 Leute und ganze 14 mit voller Punktzahl.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lasst ganz einfach mal das Lfg und Vereinsbestimmungen außen vor.
> 
> Ganz gleich was da erlaubt ist, schützt das nicht vor einer Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Je nachdem wessen Geistes Kind ein Kontrolleur oder ein Passant ist, hat man eine Anzeige am Hals. Ob die später Erfolg hat, ist ne andere Sache. Da reicht schon ein kieloben treibender Köfi im Eimer und schon hat man Argumentationsprobleme.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann damit leben und nehme das auch in Kauf. Aber niemals sollte man jemandem dazu raten oder das gar als eindeutig erlaubt beschreiben. Wir leben immerhin in Deutschland.


 
Richtig Ralle,aber wenn hier Leute was verbreiten was so nicht stimmt,nennt man das Sche...labbern irreführend.Oder eigene Hirnträume ausleben,daher möchte ich gern nen Gesetzestext "Text" Regel....... wo steht das der VDSF Hältern gründsätzlich verbietet.

Aber ich werde wohl lange warten müssen,weil es diesen Text nicht gibt.

Der VDSF hat im übrigen seine HP neu gestaltet,da steht nun das man sogar fische zurücksetzen darf.Vor kurzen sagte der VDSF DAV was in seinem Interview vieleicht sollten da einige mal genau zu hören.

Und da ich da oben mehr oder weniger mit drin hänge,finde ich es eine frechheit Lügen aufzustellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> ,daher möchte ich gern nen Gesetzestext wo steht das der VDSF Hältern gründsätzlich verbietet.



Ergänzend sei angemerkt, dass der VdSF keine Gesetze machen kann, allerhöchstens eine Empfehlung aussprechen oder auf die Gesetzgebung Einfluß nehmen.
Ergo kann es keinen Gesetzestext vom VdSF geben.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergänzend sei angemerkt, dass der VdSF keine Gesetze machen kann, allerhöchstens eine Empfehlung aussprechen oder auf die Gesetzgebung Einfluß nehmen.
> Ergo kann es keinen Gesetzestext vom VdSF geben.


 
Weiß ich auch,gibt aber leute die das so behaupten.

Na ja bin hier raus,kommt das gleiche raus wie bei gleichen ähnlichen trööts.


----------



## Jose (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht schlau machen (auch wenn es nützlich wäre) ...



auch schade.

aber vielleicht l i e s t du nochmal die anfangsfrage:

"..._Hier bei uns am Rhein in NRW sind Setztkescher ja verboten,ist es denn  überhaupt erlaubt,Köderfische den Tag über im Eimer zu hältern?_ 	"

zumindest könnte mensch daraus ableiten, dass er den schein in nrw gemacht hat, da greift eine belehrung à la kurs aus hambergen (ist doch das bei bremen, oder?) evtl. nicht so richtig.

aber schon bemerkenswert dein ton, kann ja noch was werden...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ok, ich werde mich jetzt erstmal zurück halten#t
Aber wir müssen jetzt mal sehen, dass wir die Frage des Themenerstellers beantwortet kriegen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Benson (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hallo,

jetzt lasst _FangeNichts5_ doch mal zufrieden. An seinen Aussagen können sich so einige in seinem Alter noch ein Beispiel nehmen.

Ob Setzkeschern generell erlaubt ist bestimmt die landesspezifische Fischerverordnung. Ob die Vereine dieser folgen ist etwas anderes (hier geht es nur um negative Abweichungen). In unseren Gewässern ist Setzkeschern nach Maßgabe der HFO erlaubt ( § 6 HFO).

Man könnte nun argumentieren, dass das Hältern im Eimer nicht erlaubt ist da mindestens die Anforderungen, die an das Hältern im Setzkescher gestellt werden, erfüllt sein müssen. In der HFO steht aber das sich § 6 nur auf Fische bezieht die zum menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind. Somit ist dieser Schutzbereich für Fische die nicht zum Verzehr bestimmt sind nicht eröffnet.

In Verordnungen anderer Länder gibt es Paragraphen die den Köderfischfang regeln. Hier hat man also klare Vorgaben. An diese muss man sich halten sonst handelt man ordnungswidrig.

Also einfach mal das Landes Fischereigesetz und die Verordnungen lesen. Hier findet ihr alles:

http://www.aqua-globe.net/index.php/fischereigesetze.html

Wenn in den Verordnungen nichts über den Fischtransport steht, dann würde ich mich am Tierschutzgesetz orientieren.

Also erst das spezielle Gesetz, dann das allgemeine.
Mit dem allgemeinen habe ich mich auch noch nicht weiter beschäftigt. Das könnte als Angler aber schon fahrlässig sein.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## -Kevin- (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Setzkescher sind meines wissens nach in Gewässern mit Schiffverkehr verboten bzw wird teilweise ein knotenfreies Material verlangt. Beim Eimer hab ich keine Ahnung. Aber das ist ja eh von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.


----------



## Torsten (31. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Benson schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt lasst _FangeNichts5_ doch mal zufrieden. An seinen Aussagen können sich so einige in seinem Alter noch ein Beispiel nehmen.
> 
> ...


 


steht auch in Gewässerordnung MfG Torsten


----------



## Thomas29 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Das mit dem frisch stippen ist so eine Sache.

Dann stipp ich mir quasi 2 Köderfische,mach die an den Haken,nach 2 Minuten waren die Krabben dran.

Also die Grundruten beiseite,wieder 2 stippen und das Spielchen von vorne.

Oder soll ich mir 30 Stück stippen,alle kaputt machen und die am Ende des Tages übrig bleiben in den Müll werfen|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> aber die Regelungen besagen, dass maßige und  ungeschützte Fische nach dem Fang getötet werden müssen.



Mit dieser faktisch falschen Aussage wird ja schon klar wie man Deine restlichen Aussagen werten muss...

Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Hast Du ein Gesetzt in dem das so steht? Dann her damit... Und bitte sag nicht "Das hat mein Lehrgangsleiter aber so gesagt", das mag seine Auslegung und Handhabung der Sache sein, mehr nicht.




FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Kursleiter Mist geredet hat, denn immerhin haben 100% aus diesem Kurs bestanden, es waren ca. 50 Leute und ganze 14 mit voller Punktzahl.



Was sagt uns das ausser das die Prüfung wirklich jeder besteht weil sie so primitiv ist?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ich halt mich hier jetzt komplett raus, ich stoße mit meinen Aussagen eh nur auf Unverständnis...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Thomas29 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hab jetzt gerade mal mit einem Herren von der zuständigen Fischereibehörde telefoniert und er sagte mir,dass er "denkt",dass es erlaubt ist Köderfische in einem Eimer zu hältern,da der Eimer keine scharfen Kanten hat,an den sich die Fische ihr Schuppenkleid beschädigen können.


----------



## Boendall (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich halt mich hier jetzt komplett raus, ich stoße mit meinen Aussagen eh nur auf Unverständnis...
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 
Eine andere Meinung muß nicht unbedingt Unverständnis sein. In einem Forum wie diesem hier prallen eben Meinungen aufeinander. Ich verstehe, dass du motiviert bist und anderen helfen willst.In deinem Alter dachte ich auch ich müsste den Älteren zeigen was ich kann, hat aber in Wirklichkeit 0 Bedeutung  Also nimm dir nicht alles zu Herzen#6

Wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn du eine Frage stellst und der nächste sagt "blaa bla bla, weiß doch jeder... Hast du nicht aufgepasst im Kurs?" (Vermittelt deinem Gegenüber doch, dass es dämlich ist)

Es klingt doch weit besser, wenn du als Antwort "Bei mir im Kurs wurde erklärt, dass man das nicht darf" postest, ob die Aussage richtig ist, hat im Moment 0 Bedeutung, da eben der Ton die Musik macht.

Dass dan neben einige diese Art zu schreiben aufnehmen und dir genauso barsch antworten wie du zu Beginn ist auch normal. (Wie man in den Wald ruft)

@Topic:
Bei uns im Verein spricht nichts gegen die Hälterung von Köderfischen in einem Eimer. Es gibt auch keine Eimergröße/Fischmengen Regel. Die militanten Tierschützer sind hier auch nicht breit gestreut, dass man vor Anzeigen fürchten müsse. (Müsste der Kläger nicht beweisen, das die Köfis gequält wurden? Das könnte ohne Foto schwierig werden und mein feuchtes Handtuch über dem Kübel darf der PAssant nicht angreifen )

Solange die Köfis alle frisch und munter sind, hat man 0 Probleme, egal ob Sauerstoffzufuhr oder sonstiges vorhanden ist.

Letztendlich übernimmt man Verantwortung für die Köfis, also sollte man gut auf sie achten. Regelmässiger Wassertausch ist für mich Pflicht, da ich ohne Sauerstoffpumpe/tabletten unterwegs bin.


----------



## schuppe132 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Die Zulässigkeit der Hälterung ist doppelt zu prüfen.

1.
Zunächst darf die Hälterung nicht durch das Fischereirecht grundsätzlich verboten sein. Da dieses Ländersache ist, muß hier jeder in sein zuständiges Landesfischereigesetz schauen.

Meiner Kenntnis nach gibt es Setzkeschereinschränkungen aber nicht unbedingt kein generelles Hälterungsverbot.
Hier ist aber jeweils vorab zu prüfen.


2.
Nun ist das Tierschutzgesetz zu prüfen. Dieses würde als Bundesrecht sogar entgegenstehenden Landesgesetzen (also auch Fischereigesetzen) vorgehen.

Jetzt wird es hinsichtlich der Köfis besonders spannend, denn es wird oft "vergessen", daß neben der Tierquälerei (korrekt/einschlägig wohl das Zufügen von  "länger anhaltenden Leiden") auch das Töten von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund zur Strafbarkeit führt, vgl. § 17 Tierschutzgesetz.

Demnach muß ich für die Tötung von Köfis also einen vernünftigen Grund haben.
Töte ich also einfach zu viele Köfis und werfe diese nach dem Angeln dann weg, so könnte auch dieses strafbar sein.
Hier müßte dann also der zu erwartende Bedarf genau abgeschätzt werden und dann die entsprechende Zahl mitgenommen werden.

Ein kaum durchführbares Unterfangen.

Die erkennbare Diskussion (Zappelfisch und Setzkescher) übersieht bisher (verstehe eigentlich nicht warum) die Strafbarkeit des Tötens von Fischen ohne vernünftigen Grund.


Mir sind andererseits auch Fälle bekannt, in welchem durch die Entenpolizei Anzeigen wegen der Hälterung im Eimer geschrieben wurden und die Angler dann zahlen durften (NRW).


Allerdings sind diese Vorgänge auch nicht anwaltlich verteidigt worden.


Da nach der Rechtsprechung bisher nicht davon auszugehen ist, daß Fische ein Schmerzempfinden haben, kommt es allein darauf an, ob die Hälterung (im Eimer) den Fischen "länger anhaltende Leiden" zufügt.

Nach dem Gesetz kommt es (entgegen dem Fall des Tötens) hierbei nicht darauf an, ob ein vernünftiger Grund hierfür besteht.
Dieses bedeutet, daß auch beim Vorliegen eines vernünftigen Grundes die Zufügung von länger anhaltenden Leiden zur Strafbarkeit führt.

Die entscheidende Frage ist damit, ob die Hälterung im Eimer der Zufügung von länger anhaltenden Leiden entspricht.
Hierzu ist anzumerken, daß die Rechtsprechung in Setzkescher die entsprechende Verurteilung mit dem Entstehen einer längeren Stressphase für die Fische begründet hat.
M.a.W.: Hälterung bzw. nicht sachgerechte Hälterung verursacht längere Zeit Stress und dieser Stress wird mit länger anhaltenden Leiden gleichgesetzt.

(Wollte immer schon einmal argumentieren, daß dann Prüfungen und nervende Arbeit eigentlich verboten werden müßten, da dieses dann doch Körperverletzungshandlungen sein dürften).


Wenn die Hälterung im Eimer jetzt länger anhaltende (oder auch sich wiederholende) Leiden verursacht, dann wäre dieses strafbar bzw. verboten.

Eine nicht sachgemäße Hälterung:

- zu eng / zu viel Fische
- zu wenig Sauerstoff
- zu warmes Wasser
- zu grell
- zu viel Störungen

u.s.w. führt sicherlich zu Stress.

Ein grosser Eimer mit wenig Fisch und möglichst störungsfrei abgestellt (und Beachtung vorstehender Punkte) könnte dann akzeptabel sein. Allerdings ist dieses eine vom Einzelfall abhängige Wertungsfrage, welche zunächst von einem Tierbiologen sachverständig geprüft und dann vom Richter bewertet werden müßte.

Eine aus anglerischer Sicht sicherlich sinnvolle Verwendung des Köderfischeimers ist daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 

Rechtsprechung mit einer umfänglichen Untersuchung der grundsätzlichen Stressbelastung bei Eimerhälterung ist mir bisher allerdings nicht bekannt.

Sofern ein anderer Boardie allerdings ein solches kennt, so bitte ich dringend um Nachricht.


Gruß und dicke Raubfische auf Eure Köfis


----------



## Benson (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Daumen hoch Schuppe132. Guter Beitrag mit juristischer Argumentation. Die Problematik tritt eindeutig hervor.
#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Eine andere Meinung muß nicht unbedingt Unverständnis sein. In einem Forum wie diesem hier prallen eben Meinungen aufeinander. Ich verstehe, dass du motiviert bist und anderen helfen willst.In deinem Alter dachte ich auch ich müsste den Älteren zeigen was ich kann, hat aber in Wirklichkeit 0 Bedeutung  Also nimm dir nicht alles zu Herzen#6
> 
> Wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn du eine Frage stellst und der nächste sagt "blaa bla bla, weiß doch jeder... Hast du nicht aufgepasst im Kurs?" (Vermittelt deinem Gegenüber doch, dass es dämlich ist)
> 
> ...


 
Hast wohl recht#t.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## olaf70 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Angel doch lieber mit einen Gummifisch oder Blinker, da kannste 20 Stück von in eine Dose ohne Wasser packen, und kein Kontrolletti kann dich anmachen.
Außerdem ist das fängiger wie ein toter Köderfisch und macht auch mehr Spaß. Jedenfalls nach meiner unbedeutenen subjektiven Meinung.


----------



## Boendall (2. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hm ich hab eigentlich beides Recht gern.

Kunstköder ist eben sehr aktiv, aber so ein Ansitz mit meinem älteren Herren hat auch seine Reize wegen Quatschen, Sonne am Bauch usw.

Manchmal gehts auf Kukö und auf Köfi nichts und umgekehrt, dann gibt es Tage da kann man Radschlagen Handstandmachen und was weiß ich alles und man bringt keinen Biss zusammen an anderen hat man das Gefühl man brauch nicht auswerfen und die Hechte fallen einem in den Kescher.

So ists eben


----------



## Thomas29 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Angel doch lieber mit einen Gummifisch oder Blinker, da kannste 20 Stück von in eine Dose ohne Wasser packen, und kein Kontrolletti kann dich anmachen.
> Außerdem ist das fängiger wie ein toter Köderfisch und macht auch mehr Spaß. Jedenfalls nach meiner unbedeutenen subjektiven Meinung.



Normalerweise geh ich auch nur mit Kunstködern,aber ein paar mal im Jahr hab ich dann doch das Verlangen mich einfach ganz entspannt hinzusetzten(bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste|rolleyes)


----------



## Thomas29 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

So,hab vorhin mit jemanden von der hier zuständigen Fischerreibehörde telefoniert und es ist nicht erlaubt Köderfische im Eimer lebend zu hälter.

Er sagte zwar,dass es in 99 von 100 Fällen geduldet wird,aber ich werd es nicht riskieren.


----------



## Voider (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ist bei uns genauso... generell kein Setkescher oder Eimer.

Es "scheint" bei uns (in Baden-Würtemberg) bzw. bei uns im Verein erlaubt zu sein, einen großen Eimer mit angeschlossener Sauerstoffpumpe als Behältnis zu verwenden.

Die Praxis sieht dann so aus, dass Köfis bzw. Backfische (Rotaugen von ca. 7-12 cm) während des Angelns in einen Setzkescher gegeben werden.
Jeder ist sich einig, dass dies wohl am "angenehmsten" für die Fische sein dürfte, da permanent frisches, kühles Wasser ihrer natürlichen Umgebung vorhanden.

Wenn man beispielsweise Backfische fangen will, sollte man ja schliesslich eine gewisse Stückzahl haben, sonst lohnt sich das Essen schlichtweg nicht. Nun stelle man sich vor, dass man in 4-5 Stunden 30-40 Fische fängt... die dann alle in den Eimer (mit Sauerstoffpumpe)???

Oder gleich töten und dann in der Hitze liegen lassen?
Hier wäre bestenfalls eine Kühltruhe sinnvoll.

Wie gesagt, die Praxis sieht ganz anders aus.

Setzkescher und am Ende des Angelns ordnungsgemäß betäuben und töten.

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr 5-6 Stunden Angeln seid (egal welche Fische) und ihr fangt nach 20 Minuten den ersten Fisch...
Töten und dann?

Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr das in der Praxis macht.

Ich habe kürzlich 2 Bachforellen gefangen. Ich habe sie jeweils gekeschert, sofort betäubt und getötet. Dann in einen Gefrierbeutel (es hatte 8°C außentemperatur, im Sommer wollte ich das nicht machen) und beiseite gelegt.
Danach zu hause geputzt und eingefroren.

Die Gesetzgebung ist auf das Wohl der Fische ausgelegt und das ist auch richtig so.
Da ich aber beruflich viel mit Mikrobiologie bei Lebensmitteln zu tun habe, sollte nicht außer acht gelassen werden, was es für Auswirkungen hat, einen Fisch schlecht oder gar nicht gekühlt aufzubewahren...

Voider


----------



## ihle76 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> auch diese regelung ist von verein zu verein verschieden, ich bin in 2 vereinen die das hältern von köderfischen per gewässerordnung und satzung erlauben.
> ich wäre also vorsichtig so altklug zu reden.
> respekt scheint dir ein fremdwort zu sein.
> und es gibt bestimmt ne menge sachen die du auch nicht genau weißt.
> ...



Da hast du Recht.
Bei uns am See (Brandenburg/Uckermark)ist das hältern von lebenden Fischen im Setzkescher erlaubt.Ein Sportsfreund von uns hatte seine Köderfische mal im Eimer gehältert.Dann kam die Fischereiaufsicht und sagte ihm er muß sie in ein Setzkescher halten.


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Früher, als lebende Köderfische noch erlaubt waren, gabs doch diese "Köderfischkessel". Im Prinzip ein normaler Eimer mit einer Art Gittereinsatz aus Plastik mit Deckel. Den konnte man beim Angeln an einem Seil in Wasser hängen. Da blieben die Fischlein in den ganzen Tag munter und nach dem Angeln konnte man die übriggebliebenen releasen.
Gibt es diese Dinger eigentlich noch? Fand ich früher unheimlich praktisch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Klar, die gibts noch...


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Voider schrieb:


> Es "scheint" bei uns (in Baden-Würtemberg) bzw. bei uns im Verein erlaubt zu sein, einen großen Eimer mit angeschlossener Sauerstoffpumpe als Behältnis zu verwenden.
> *
> Bist dir da ganz sicher (ich würds mich bei uns in Ba-Wü nicht getrauen, das waren bei mir 2009 Prüfungsfragen dass das in Ba-Wü ganz klar verboten ist, auch wenn du da ne Sauerstoffpumpe ranmachst, wir Angler sind garnicht zum hältern berechtigt.....ich wär da vorsichtig) ????*
> 
> ...





..............................


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Voider schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich, wenn ihr 5-6 Stunden Angeln seid (egal welche Fische) und ihr fangt nach 20 Minuten den ersten Fisch...
> Töten und dann?
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr das in der Praxis macht.



Ehrliche Antwort?

Als Spinnfischer habe ich nur 2 gute Alternativen: Relasen und später noch einen passenden Fisch für den Grill fangen oder Fisch entnehmen und an einen kühlen Ort (z.B. Vereinsheim etc) bringen.

Einen Fisch im Sommer stundenlang umherzutragen kommt für mich nicht in Frage, den würde ich nicht mehr unbedingt essen wollen.

Beim Ansitzen kann mann natürlich auch mit Kühltruhen etc arbeiten, wäre mir aber zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Voider (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Genau da sehe ich das Problem.

Die Gesetzgebung wird in der Praxis sehr wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich umgesetzt.

Was helfen straffe Gesetze, die keiner einhalten kann / die in der Praxis zu massiven Einschränkungen (noch mehr Tackle) führen und daher unbeachtet bleiben.

Viel sinnvoller wäre ein technisch bestmöglich konzipierter Setzkescher gemäß Gesetzesvorgabe. Einen Setzkescher kann man superleicht mit sich führen, der Fisch bleibt frisch und wird auch wirklich verwertet (gegessen) und wird nicht nach einem langen Angeltag womöglich weggeworfen, weil er zu lange bei falschen Temperaturen aufbewahrt wurde (Lebensmittelrecht-Vorgabe sind -18° im Kern, das will ich sehen, wie man das mit einer Kühltruhe erreicht). Das wäre unter dem Strich für den Fisch sicherlich besser als das, was jetzt aufgrund der Rechtslage in der Grauzone bzw. entgegen der Gesetzgebung praktiziert wird.

Voider


----------



## Janbr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

@ Voider

Die -18C Kerntemperatur sind allerdings fuer TK Fisch, den man in unseren Breiten selten faengt ;-)

Im Prinzip hast du recht und zeigt die Kurzsichtigkeit unserer Gesetze. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das es dem Fisch "lieber" ist gefangen und released zu werden, als gefangen und getoetet zu werden. Man darf naemlich bei der ganzen Regelung nicht vergessen, den Stress und die Schmerzen hat der Fisch ja angeblich beim Fang, also egal ob ich Ihn danach toete oder nicht, der Stress und die Schmerzen hat er nun mal schon erlitten (ob er sie tatsaechlich erleidet sei nun mal dahingestellt).

Die Praxis (in meiner vor C&R Zeit) sah fuer mich leider oft genug so aus: Fisch gesetzeskonform getoetet, zuhause in die TK Truhe und einmal im Jahr den Inhalt der TK Truhe in die Muelltonne.

Setzkescher waere eine Alternative, aber beim aktiven Spinnfischen oder beim Fliegenfischen auch keine Moeglichkeit.

Meine Praxis sieht so aus, ich release in 95% der Faelle und wenn ich was fuer den Grill mitnehme, dann ist das meist der letzte Fisch des Tages. Der wird dann fachgerecht getoetet, wird in Papier eingewickelt und dann ne Ziplocktuete drum rum. Das ganze wird in ein feuchtes Tuch eingewickelt und so kommt es in meine Westentasche.

Zuhause wird er dann ausgenommen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gemini (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Janbr schrieb:


> in meine Westentasche.



Jan, ich hoffe doch dass die Westentaschen in Amerika auch ein bisschen grösser sind als in der alten Welt... #h


----------



## Janbr (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Bei mir zuhause macht sich ausser mir keiner was aus Fisch, da reicht auch die Brusttasche ;-)


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hättest du beim Fischereilehrgang aufgepasst, hättest du das gewusst!
> Ganz klar: NEIN!
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


Bursche du musst mal bedenken das hier auch Leute unterwegs sind die dein Vater sein könnten, als ich vor 30 Jahren die Prüfung gemacht habe waren Setzkescher erlaubt - da wurde gerade dass Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch verboten und Setzkescher aus Metall.


----------



## Voider (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

@Janbr



> Die -18C Kerntemperatur sind allerdings fuer TK Fisch, den man in unseren Breiten selten faengt ;-)


 
umh, nee, nich wirklich... es geht um die Initial-Verkeimung.
Überlege dir mal, wieviele Keime du an deinen Händen hast, wenn du den Fisch vom Haken nimmst bzw. festhaltest zum Töten.
Diese Verkeimung wird sich bei entsprechenden Temperaturen explosionsartig ausbreiten.
Die Kühlung auf -18° soll ausschließen, dass der Verkeimungsvorgang fortgesetzt wird.
Selbst vakuumiertes Frischfleisch (oder Fisch) wird bei 0° nach 4-5 Wochen ungeniessbar, da die Verkeimung weiterläuft, nur deutlich langsamer durch die 0°.

Bei -18° ist dies ausgeschlossen. Daher die Gesetzesvorgabe im Lebensmittelrecht.

Übrigens zur Beruhigung: eine Großzahl der Keime und Bakterien werden bei Temperaturen > 84° C (also beim braten, Grillen usw. abgetötet.

Dennoch sollte man frischen Fisch oder Fleisch immer schnellstmöglich unter Kühlung bringen. Und wenn nicht noch am gleichen Tag verzehrt werden soll, was bei einem langen Angeltag meist nicht der Fall ist (10-20 Fische ggf.), dann sollte keine Zeit verloren werden, den Fisch einzufrieren.

Würde man den Fisch aber in einem Setzkescher hältern können, würde er im kühlen Wasser sein und der Verwesungsprozess durchs Töten würde natürlich ebenfalls nicht stattfinden.

Wie gesagt, ist halt die andere, sicherheitstechnische Sichtweise, die der Gesetzgeber offenbar unbeachtet lässt.
Nach dem Motto selbst gefangen, selbst gehangen, wenn was passiert...^^

Voider


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Könnte es sein, dass wir hier weit off-topic sind???

Es geht hier *nicht* um gefangene Fische zum Verzehr, sondern um *Köfis*!!! (s. Threadüberschrift!).


Wofür sollte ich Köfis überhaupt lebendig am Wasser hältern???

Meist habe ich TK-Köfis dabei - klappt super.

Die artgerechte Hälterung stellt in meinen Augen ein echtes Problem dar - Eimer mit Pumpe könnte toleriert werden - muß aber nicht sein - Setzkescher in stehenden Gewässern kann toleriert werden, wenn er denn die der Rechtsprechung entsprechende Größe hat und aus dem richtigen Material ist.
Am Rhein und an sonstigen Fließgewässern ist auch der Setzkescher ungeeignet und selbst an stehenden Gewässern mancherorts durch lokale Vorschriften untersagt!

Zudem können übereifrige Kontrolleure auf dumme Gedanken kommen, wenn jemand lebendige Köfis bei sich hat - das muß ich auch nicht haben!

Also - fange gut mit TK-Köfis und mir leuchtet das "Frische-Argument" nicht ein, wenn jemand mit wirklich totem Köfi angelt. (anders sehe ich das nur in Ländern, wo das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi noch erlaubt ist! --> in Deutschland gibt es das nur in seltenen Ausnahmefällen hier und da mal!).


Zur Vermeidung von Ärger würde ich auf das Hältern von Köfis am Wasser komplett verzichten!

Ernie


----------



## Parasol (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hallo, das sehe ich auch so.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass wir hier weit off-topic sind???
> 
> Es geht hier *nicht* um gefangene Fische zum Verzehr, sondern um *Köfis*!!! (s. Threadüberschrift!).
> 
> ...



Ich hältere meine KöFi´s daheim in einer 300 Ltr.-Tonne und nehme eine kleine Menge (ca. 3-5 St.) frisch getötet mit ans Wasser. Wenn diese verbraucht sind ist Ende oder es geht mit anderen Ködern weiter.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo, das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hältere meine KöFi´s daheim in einer 300 Ltr.-Tonne und nehme eine kleine Menge (ca. 3-5 St.) frisch getötet mit ans Wasser. Wenn diese verbraucht sind ist Ende oder es geht mit anderen Ködern weiter.



und wie bekommst du die Köderfissche in die Tonne? Kaufen? Fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> und wie bekommst du die Köderfissche in die Tonne? Kaufen? Fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen?




Beamen natürlich.

Zum " mitnachhausenehmen " müsste man sie ja hältern. 
Gekaufte darf man zumindest in NRW weder lebend noch tot verwenden. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Im Ernst, diese Regeln und Gesetze sind ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür welche Blüten Tierschutz in unserem Land treiben kann. |rolleyes


----------



## Parasol (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hallo,



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> und wie bekommst du die Köderfissche in die Tonne? Kaufen? Fangen und mit nach Hause nehmen?



fangen und im KöFi-Eimer mit Pumpe in 10 Min. Autofahrt transportieren. Ist in Bayern erlaubt.


----------



## Somkejumper (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Hat sich eigendlich schon mal jemand Gedanken über die Verbreitung von Fischkrakheiten gemacht. 
Wenn ich in Gewässer A meine Köfi fange, zuhause hältere und dann an Gewässer B und C benutze, habe ich das Problem, eventuell vohandene Krankheiten in diese Gewässer zu bringen und dadurch den Bestand zu gefährden. Das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. 


Daher stippe ich meine Köfi immer frisch am Gewässer.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Hat sich eigendlich schon mal jemand Gedanken über die Verbreitung von Fischkrakheiten gemacht.
> Wenn ich in Gewässer A meine Köfi fange, zuhause hältere und dann an Gewässer B und C benutze, habe ich das Problem, eventuell vohandene Krankheiten in diese Gewässer zu bringen und dadurch den Bestand zu gefährden. Das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.
> 
> 
> Daher stippe ich meine Köfi immer frisch am Gewässer.


 
Ja, zumindest der Landesgesetzgeber in NRW hat sich dazu aus genau diesem Grund einige Gedanken gemacht!

Deswegen bin ich froh, dass wir in NRW schon lange eine klare gesetzliche Regelung dazu haben:

Neuerdings ist das geregelt in § 6 Absatz 1 der Landesfischereiordnung NRW (Achtung - die geltende Fassung ist erst im März 2010 in Kraft getreten, mit einigen Änderungen!Vielfach findet sich noch die alte Fassung im Netz!!!).

§ 5 der Landesfischereiordnung NRW ist übrigens auch recht lesenswert, hinsichtlich der Verwendung von Köderfischen!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Janbr (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Sorry, muss nochmal off topic antworten.

@ Voider

Die Vorgabe von -18C gilt fuer TK Fisch. Fuer Frischfisch koennen die -18C nicht gelten, weil es dann TK Fisch ist.

Die initial Verkeimung ist beim Fisch egal ob Frisch oder TK die gleiche. Das einzige was stark abgebremst wird ist die Keimvermehrung. Das heisst je tiefer die Temperatur desto langsamer waechst die Zahl der Keime.

Das Problem beim Mikrobiologischen Wachstum ist das dies exponential von statten geht. D.h. es folgt der Formel N(t)=N(0)*2^g wobei N(t) die Keimzahl zum Zitpunkt t ist N(0) die Ausgangsverkeimung und g die Generation(szahl) darstellt. Wenn man jetzt fuer einige Generationen die Zellzahl bestimmt, dann sieht man sehr schoen, das diese Zahl irgendwann ziemlich schnell nach obe schiesst. Dieses Wachstum wird nun je nach Mikroorgansimus entweder sehr stark verlangsamt (phsychrophile MO) oder eben gaenzlich unterbunden. D.h. auch beim TK Fisch ist das Wachstum nicht ausgeschlossen, d.h. haben auch TK Produkte ein MHD (ich rede von einem wirklichen MHD, nicht von dem geseztlich vorgeschriebenen MHD auf allen Lebenmittelverpackungen).

Deine Auslegung der Gesetzeslage wuerde es in Deutschland unmoeglich machen Frischfisch zu verarbeiten, handeln oder konsumieren.

Das Problem mit der Ausgangsverkeimung ist uebrigens auch der Punkt, warum ich meinen Fisch am Wasser nur Ausnehme, wenn Trinkwasser vorhanden ist. 

Ergaenzung: Verordnung EG 853/2004: sinngemaess; Frischfisch muss nach der Anlandung auf Eis, bei Schmelzeistemperatur, gelagert werden.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Somkejumper (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest der Landesgesetzgeber in NRW hat sich dazu aus genau diesem Grund einige Gedanken gemacht!
> 
> Deswegen bin ich froh, dass wir in NRW schon lange eine klare gesetzliche Regelung dazu haben:
> 
> ...




Klasse diese Verordnung. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann darf ich nur Köfi benutzen, die aus dem Gewässer stammen in dem ich fische.
D.h. ich darf auch keine TG Köfi oder Köfi aus dem Laden benutzen??????
Liege ich da richtig????

In der AV Fig in Bayern ist das leider alles ziemlich schwammig geschrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Klasse diese Verordnung. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann darf ich nur Köfi benutzen, die aus dem Gewässer stammen in dem ich fische.
> D.h. ich darf auch keine TG Köfi oder Köfi aus dem Laden benutzen??????
> Liege ich da richtig????
> 
> In der AV Fig in Bayern ist das leider alles ziemlich schwammig geschrieben.



Man darf nur Köfis benutzen die aus dem beangelten Gewässer stammen, bzw. aus einem Gewässer welches mit diesem eine ständige Verbindung hat.

Hast Du schon richtig verstanden.


----------



## Thomas29 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Aber wie soll das denn überprüft werden?


----------



## Somkejumper (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Das weiß ich auch nicht. 

In Bayern ist das hältern zwar erlaubt, aber ich werd es nicht darauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Im Grunde ist das nicht zu überprüfen. Es sei denn, jemand verwendet Köderfische, die in dem beangelten Gewässer nicht vorkommen. Bei den oft beliebten Goldorfen kann man schon in Erklärungsnöte kommen.


----------



## Thomas29 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ich hab mir gerade sone Minikühlbox geholt,da werd ich morgen stippen gehen,die Fische da rein und zu Hause einzeln einfrieren.


----------



## Brummel (27. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Ich halte es da genau wie Thomas29, zum Köderfische fangen nehme ich die kleine Kühlbox mit um die Köfis erstmal unbeschadet nach Hause zu bekommen.
Zum Angeln selbst packe ich sie dann einzeln in Alufolie ein und verstaue sie in einer normalen Kühltüte oder manchmal auch in einer Thermoskanne, um wenigstens etwas Platz zu sparen beim Transport, man hat ja sonst noch einiges an Gerödel zum Wasser zu kriegen|supergri.
Vor allem wenn man gezwungen ist mehrere KM mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren, da man die Deiche hier im Nationalpark nicht mit KFZ befahren darf (es sei denn man kann sich die "Einfahrgenehmigung" leisten).
Bis jetzt hat das immer geklappt, auch im Sommer, und man gerät nicht in irgendwelche Diskussionen mit Fischereiaufsehern oder Angelkollegen.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Voider (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

@Janbr:

Deine auslegung von Frischfisch und TK-Fisch suggeriert 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass es ein und diesselbe Sache ist, je nach Art und Stärke der Kühlung wird Frischfisch zu TK-Fisch. Der Fisch bleibt jedoch der gleiche.

Richtig ist, dass die Initialverkeimung ausschlaggebend fr den weiteren Verlauf des Frischezustandes des Fischs ist.

Unabhängig von der Initialverkeimung durch Hände, Arbeitsgerät usw. ist jedoch wesentlich wichtiger, wie sich diese Verkeimung vermehren kann (wie du richtig schreibst).
Hier ist es IMMER sinnvoll, den Fisch schnellstmöglich unter möglichst tiefe Temperaturen zu bringen. Je tiefer desto besser.
Ab ca. -20°C ist kein nennenswerter Vorteil mehr zu belegen.

Nochmal kurz weg von den Köderfischen und hin zu den Fischen die gegessen werden sollen:
Es ging mir eigentlich aber darum, dass sich der Gesetzgeber keinerlei Gedanken um den Menschen macht, der den Fisch später isst.
Hier wäre GANZ KLAR (und vor allem in der Praxis durchführbar, Stichwort Umfang Tackle), wenn der Fisch solange wie möglich lebendig bleiben kann, und zwar unter Umständen, die seinen natürlichen möglichst nahe kommen.
Und das wäre auf jeden Fall der Setzkescher.

Der Fisch bleibt lebendig, hat frisches, kühles Wasser das permanent getauscht wird.

Am Ende des Angeltages werden die gefangenen Fische dem Setzkescher entnommen, ordnungsgemäß betäubt und getötet.
Sofort in eine Kühltasche / Truhe die sich im Auto befindet und ab nach Hause. Ausnehmen, putzen, waschen (Trinkwasser!) und Einfrieren oder verzehren.

Etwas Besseres (für den menschlichen Verzehr) gibt es nicht.

Und entschuldigt, wenn ich das so deutlich sage:

Die Gesundheit des Menschen sollte, bei aller Liebe zum Tier (dessen Schmerzempfinden nicht ultimativ nachgewiesen werden konnte), an erster Stelle stehen.

Mit der derzeitigen Regelung muss ich die gefangenen Fische (auch die ersten paar, die 5-6 Stunden vor Ende des Angeltages gefangen wurden) töten, und unter schlechten Bedingungen lagern. Während dieser Zeit kommt es zu massiver Keimvermehrung.
Und eine Kühltruhe permanent am Wasser umherzuschleppen ist in der Praxis einfach nicht oder nur sehr schlecht durchführbar.

Voider


----------



## Kaschi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

die verkeimung von fischen in 5-6 std. ist nicht wirklich schlimm für den menschen es sei den er hat eine imunschwäche dieses ganze getue um ein paar keime ist doch wirklich übertrieben wen man sich überlegt das man mit jedem atemzug ca 100000 schwebeteilchen einatmet (viren,bakterien,pilzsporen,staub und andere sachen) das imunsystem des mensche muss genau wie der menschliche muskel auch trainiert werden 
Mfg Kaschi


----------



## Somkejumper (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Leute Ihr kommt vom Thema ab.
Wenn es um Verkeimung geht, eröffnet ein neues!!!!!


----------



## bigkmi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Es gibt in NRW KEINE gesetzliche Regelung, das Hältern betreffend. In vielen Fällen haben Vereine das Hältern verboten, dann ist man über seine Mitgliedschaft bzw. Anerkennung von Satzung und Gewässerordnung auch daran gebunden. Der Verein kann bei Zuwiderhandlung Sanktionen erlassen.
Problem beim Hältern ist einzig und allein der § 1 Tierschutzgesetz. Einem Wirbeltier darf ohne vernünftigen Grund ....
Wenn mir jetzt jemand einen vernünftigen Grund nennen kann, zum Raubfischangeln einen Eimer mit lebenden Fischen ans Wasser zu schleppen um dann bei Gebrauch den Fisch zu töten (der lebende Köderfisch ist ja definitiv verboten) dann sollte das Hältern von Köderfischen auch erlaubt sein. Hier eine vernünftige Argumentation zu finden, dürfte schwer sein. Denn auch in der Setzkescher Diskussion zählt nur die Zuführung zur menschlichen Verwertung sprich im Klartext das Frischhalten zum Essen. Sonst gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## gründler (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> Denn auch in der Setzkescher Diskussion zählt nur die Zuführung zur menschlichen Verwertung sprich im Klartext das Frischhalten zum Essen. Sonst gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund.
> 
> TL
> bigkmi


 

Nö nicht ganz da gibt es nicht nur das Hunger Agument.

Sinnvolle Verwertung:

Das umsetzen des fanges bei Veranstaltungen fällt auch darunter sonst würde es wohl kaum offizell erlaubt und abgesegnet,ist bei etlichen Großveranstaltungen und das fast immer ganz ohne Probleme schon normalität geworden.


Bestandsfischen können auch mit Hältern durchgeführt werden.

Usw Usw.hab keine Lust alles aufzuzählen,kann man auch wenn man will selber nachlesen im Web.


Woher ich das weiß ich richte selber aus,und bearbeite das schriftliche Anträge..... bei Veranstaltungen an bestimmten Gewässern.

#h


----------



## bigkmi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Bei Veranstaltungen sicher ein vernünftiger Grund. Auf den Einzelangler bezogen eher fragwürdig. Aber auch am eigendlichen Thema vorbei. Wollte nur damit aufzeigen, dass der einzige vernünftige Grund für den Einzelangler die Verwertung als Nahrung angesehen wird. 
In Bezug auf den zu hälternden Köderfisch scheidet dies ja aber aus. 
Ansonsten ist klar, dass bei einer größeren Menge an Fischen es auch sinnvoll sein kann, ein anderes Gewässer mit frischen Genen zu besetzen. 
Ich persönlich sehe im Bezug auf die Hälterung von Köderfischen keinen vernünftigen Grund. Sie müssen ja sowieso vor dem Fischen getötet werden.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## gründler (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Wohnhaft abhängig.

Ich hälter auch Privat und das in einer Nabu und Schützer Hochburg,die stehen neben mir mit 5 Mann und gucken Schwarze Vögel während ich Plötzen Brassen...neben diesen Leuten in mein Setzkescher werfe,danach setz ich sie um.Das macht hier fast jeder so und komischrweise sagt keiner was von diesen Leuten das hab ich hier auch schon mehrmals geschrieben.

Die unterhalten sich sogar mit uns aber nicht nur über Tierqual Mörder......man muss nur vernünftig Agumentieren warum weshalb wieso.Und dann sind das ganz normale Menschen.(Ausnahmen gibt es)aber auch die sind nicht Gott.

Aber viele haben halt Angst,hier bei uns im Norden NDS wird gehälter wo man hinguckt und das seit es das Urteil in Rinteln gab,seit dem gab es keine Anzeige nix nothing.....


Und glaub mir hier ist jeder 3 grün (Nabu.....)

Wichtig min. 3,50cm x 0,50cm und man ist schon auf ner sicheren Seite.

Aber wie gesagt muss jeder selber wissen was er sich traut und was nicht,ich hab keine Angst vorm Richter,gibt doch genug Leute die einen dann helfen Schreckenbach und co.sind da sehr gute ""Anwälte"",und der ein oder andere Admin hier hat auch gute Kontakte.

|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> Bei Veranstaltungen sicher ein vernünftiger Grund. Auf den Einzelangler bezogen eher fragwürdig. Aber auch am eigendlichen Thema vorbei. Wollte nur damit aufzeigen, dass der einzige vernünftige Grund für den Einzelangler die Verwertung als Nahrung angesehen wird.
> bigkmi


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Vernünftiger Grund kann auch alles andere sein.

Beispielsweise:

- Tierfutter
- Präparation
- Hege
- wenn man es provokativ auf die Spitze treiben möchte, dann könnte sogar auch Kompostierung zur Düngergewinnung ein vernünftiger Grund sein.

Es dreht sich um die (wie auch immer geartete) spätere sinnvolle Verwendung der gefangenen Fische!

Also - der menschliche Verzehr ist *ein* denkbarer "vernünftiger Grund" von vielen, welche nicht abschließend geregelt sind.

Wenn ich für meine Hunde einmal ein paar Rotaugen mitnehme, um sie zu verfüttern, dann reicht das völlig aus, um *nicht* mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen!

Daran stößt sich auch niemand - aber komischerweise könnte ich auch straffrei das Gleiche mit Karpfen oder Zandern machen - da wäre das Geschrei vermutlich groß - *aber keine Angst, die esse ich lieber selber*!!!(also bitte nicht loswettern - es war bloß ein hypthetisches Beispiel!).

Rein rechtlich bestünden aber gegen Luxus-Zander-Hundefutter keine Bedenken, solange ich die Zander regulär fange (Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Fanglimits etc.).


Der Gesetzgeber hat wissentlich Freiraum gelassen (sonst wären die "vernünftigen Gründe" enumerativ im Gesetz aufgeführt worden) und wollte nur verhindern, dass jemand gänzlich ohne "vernünftigen Grund" Tiere tötet.

Aber das nur der menschliche Verzehr einen vernünftigen Grund darstellt stimmt rechtlich einfach nicht!

Davon abgesehen ist die waidgerechte und reguläre Entnahme samt Tötung eines Köfis ebenfalls ein anerkannter "vernünftiger Grund", der völlig ausreicht - nur um ein nachvollziehbares weiteres Beispiel zu liefern, welches sehr deutlich belegt, dass *nicht nur* der Verzehr ein Grund sein kann!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



bigkmi schrieb:


> Es gibt in NRW KEINE gesetzliche Regelung, das Hältern betreffend. In vielen Fällen haben Vereine das Hältern verboten, dann ist man über seine Mitgliedschaft bzw. Anerkennung von Satzung und Gewässerordnung auch daran gebunden. Der Verein kann bei Zuwiderhandlung Sanktionen erlassen.
> Problem beim Hältern ist einzig und allein der § 1 Tierschutzgesetz. Einem Wirbeltier darf ohne vernünftigen Grund ....
> Wenn mir jetzt jemand einen vernünftigen Grund nennen kann, zum Raubfischangeln einen Eimer mit lebenden Fischen ans Wasser zu schleppen um dann bei Gebrauch den Fisch zu töten (der lebende Köderfisch ist ja definitiv verboten) dann sollte das Hältern von Köderfischen auch erlaubt sein. Hier eine vernünftige Argumentation zu finden, dürfte schwer sein. Denn auch in der Setzkescher Diskussion zählt nur die Zuführung zur menschlichen Verwertung sprich im Klartext das Frischhalten zum Essen. Sonst gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt da schon mind. eine Ausnahme!

Prinzipiell hast Du recht, aber in NRW ist zumindest auch ein Fall im Sinne des § 6 Absatz 2 Landesfischereiordnung denkbar, wonach jemand bei entsprechender Genehmigung auch durchaus mit lebenden Köfis angeln dürfte.

(zum Nachlesen für Zweifler: http://aqua-globe.net/content/angler/fischereigesetze/NRW/Fischereiordnung-NRW.pdf)


Konsequenterweise könnte man daraus auch gleich folgern, dass ein "Hältern" von lebenden Köfis zumindest in NRW für den Gesetzgeber nicht so ganz undenkbar ist, denn wie sollte das "Lebend-Köfi-Angeln" sonst überhaupt gehen???

Oder?


LG,

Ernie


----------



## gründler (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

@ Ernie Du solltest mal nachdenken vieleicht Umzuschulen = Sparte Fischereirecht Anglerrecht.........und dann mit Herz und Seele für Angler kämpfen(Setzkescher,Zurücksetzen,Wettbew....... ),gibt ja nun noch nicht soviele Anwälte die das in De.intensiv betreiben ich kenn nur ca.10 Stk.


#h


----------



## Boendall (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage, es ist nicht erlaubt Fische aus dem Gewässer "x" ins Gewässer "y" einzubringen, gilt das auch für tote Köfis? Könnte man nicht auch mit toten Fischen Krankheiten einschleppen?

Wie irgendwo vorher schon erwähnt: Ich hältere meist Köfis in einem Kübel (wird aber in Österreich nicht so eng gesehen).
Solange es den Köfis gut geht, wird sich keiner beschwerden. (zumindest hat bei mir meist das Interesse der Spaziergänger gegenüber der Empörung überwogen).

Wenn man sich die Köfis stippen muss, weil wieder mal keiner auf Vorrat in der Tiefkühltruhe ist, ist in einem Kübel hältern ganz einfach bequemer, da ich mir nicht jedesmal einen Köfi angel, nur weil ich neu auslege. Was macht amn wenn der Schwarm weitergezogen ist und man keine Köfis mehr erwischt?

Wenn der Schwarm da ist werden 10-15 auf Vorrat gefangen und gehältert, nach dem Angeln dürfen die restlichen wieder schwimmen.
Finde ich persönlich einfach sinnvoller als den selben Vorrat abzuknüppeln.


----------



## Somkejumper (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Wie Du richtig erkannt hast, ist es nicht erlaubt, Fische aus anderen Gewässern einzubringen inkl. Köfi. Daher sind auch Köfi aus dem Laden nicht erlaubt.

Das stippen auf "Vorrat" ist erlaubt. Auch das Hältern.
Nur düfen gehälterte Fische nicht wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. D.h. am ende der Angelei alle Köfi töten und entsorgen. Nicht zersückelt in das Gewässer werfen oder dort vergraben.
Zumindest steht es in der AV FiG für Bayern so. Wie das in anderen Bundesländern oder im Ausland ist, keine Ahnung. 

@ Erni: Einen Bossi für Fischer können wir immer brauchen#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage, es ist nicht erlaubt Fische aus dem Gewässer "x" ins Gewässer "y" einzubringen, gilt das auch für tote Köfis? Könnte man nicht auch mit toten Fischen Krankheiten einschleppen?
> 
> Das ist in den jeweiligen Fischereigesetzen eins jeden Bundeslandes geregelt. In NRW muss der Köfi, egal ob lebend oder tot, aus dem beangelten Gewässer stammen.
> 
> ...



Genauso sehe und praktiziere ich das auch.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Also bei uns steht:
Das Hältern, lebendiger Fische ist strengstens untersagt und wird mit Busgeldern bestraft werden.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Also bei uns steht:
> Das Hältern, lebendiger Fische ist strengstens untersagt und wird mit Busgeldern bestraft werden.


 
Frage1:

Wo steht das genau?

Frage 2:

Ist "Busgeld" das Geld für den Bus?

...sorry! *g*



Solange das Hältern artgerecht (z.B. mit genug Platz & Wasser - evtl. mit einer kleinen Pumpe, oder in einem Setzkescher aus dem richtigen Material & mit der richtigen Größe) erfolgt, ist es nicht automatisch ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz!


Manche Vereine verbieten das Hältern ausdrücklich - manchmal auch den Setzkescher, aber das wird wie fast alles rund um die Fischerei regional sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt (Verstöße gegen "Vereinsregeln" und Vereinssatzungen können jedoch durchaus vereinsinterne Konsequenzen haben, wenn das ausdrücklich geregelt ist!), weil die Fischerei auch immer Sache des jeweiligen Bundeslandes ist.

Das TierschG hingegen ist Bundesrecht.

Aber auch da ist unklar und hochumstritten, ob nun ein (nennen wir es mal) "artgerechtes" Hältern überhaupt verboten ist!?!

Ernie


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfische am Wasser hältern erlaubt?*

Sorry Ich meinte Bußgeld...
Also bei uns steht das im Angelschein des Vereins drin.


----------

